# Private hunters Ed



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i just looked on the ODNR site and really can't find a class for my son.
the issue I have is my work schedule and his school.
I know he can take the class on line then go take the test but I'd rather have him in a class.
he's hunted the last 3 years but under the apprenticeship but this year he can't.
so does anyone do private classes? I'm in Westerville and would like to get this done soon.. 
thanks


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

IMO You are the best hunters safety course he can have. The class isn't what it used to be. Is pretty watered down.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

lonewolf said:


> IMO You are the best hunters safety course he can have. The class isn't what it used to be. Is pretty watered down.


thanks 
but the law says that after the 3rd year apprenticeship the person needs to take the class..


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I too wanted my son to take the full class, but my work schedule just made it impossible. To have most any youngster attend a class for two whole days on a single weekend is also tough on them. Last year over winter I printed out the book for my son and had him go through it, answering the questions at the end of each section (9 in total) as he went along. Meanwhile, I signed him up for the one-day review and test to complete the on-line class. Then I had him go through the book again, taking more time to make his answers clearly legible, because you have to bring in those quiz sheets to the class. 

I feel it was still a good experience for him, as that class was small and the instructors asked many questions directly to the students and asked for volunteers in demonstrating different things, which got all of the students directly involved many times each. And, they did cover everything in the book, even if a few topics were covered quickly. 

My son answered direct questions correctly every time and also did well with the hands-on questions. He was easily the youngest in the class. He scored an 88 on the test, which was actually 100 questions. That' a lot of questions. I think he rushed a bit at the end because was the last one still taking the class and more than half of what he missed were within the last twenty questions, some which he answered correctly during the class.

So, take advantage of the this alternative and get him signed up soon. I waited a bit before doing so, and ended up having to drive farther for the class, as the ones nearest to me filled up quickly.


----------



## clarkpba (Jul 17, 2010)

Having the home class is one of the best things available for hunters ed. I was a hunters ed instructor myself and its very difficult to keep everyone's attention during the class. Most of your students are younger kids with very short attention spans. 

The at home class at least allows them to work at their own pace. When you have a group you have to understand some kids learn faster some learn slower. Plus in your case where your son has had 3 years of hunting and learning from you a large portion is going to be review and quite boring to him.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks for the info.. 
i'm starting to think the in home class is the way to go. but the hands on he'll get in the class is priceless.


----------



## clarkpba (Jul 17, 2010)

You still get a good portion of hands on info in the review class you have to take before the test. Even as an instructor I had trouble staying focused all weekend during the classes..lol. all the instructors I knew or worked with tried to do their best to keep things interesting. Trust me I wouldn't suggest the at home course if I didn't think it covered or gave the students enough information. You still have all the same information you would get in the class just without the instructor there.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm sorry I wasn't saying don't take the class. I was just saying hands on from you is better than the class. Take the online and answer any questions he has. Then go take the test. If you haven't taken the class yourself. Take it with him. Some out of state licenses require it


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

lonewolf said:


> I'm sorry I wasn't saying don't take the class. I was just saying hands on from you is better than the class. Take the online and answer any questions he has. Then go take the test. If you haven't taken the class yourself. Take it with him. Some out of state licenses require it


Lol oh I know you wasn't It's all good


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

clarkpba said:


> You still get a good portion of hands on info in the review class you have to take before the test. Even as an instructor I had trouble staying focused all weekend during the classes..lol. all the instructors I knew or worked with tried to do their best to keep things interesting. Trust me I wouldn't suggest the at home course if I didn't think it covered or gave the students enough information. You still have all the same information you would get in the class just without the instructor there.


Thanks it's looking like that's what he'll need to do.


----------

